# A couple of recent pretties



## DCBluesman (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you for looking and particularly for adding a comment!

Red Heart







Amboyna


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2010)

Lou

The burl stands alone. No words are needed. I do not think you could make a bad pen with that wood. It is one of the best looking timbers around. Nice photos also. Thanks for showing.


----------



## junosdad (Mar 27, 2010)

wow.

'nuff said.


----------



## Nickfff (Mar 27, 2010)

Lou,

Nice job! That amboyna is stunning!

Nick


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are really nice Lou.  That amboyna is just flat out stunning.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are really nice. What kit is the bottom one? Is that a Dayacom nib on your pen there boss?


----------



## mrburls (Mar 27, 2010)

Lou, that is a stunning Lotus with awesome amboyna burl. 

Keith, "mrburls"


----------



## oops99 (Mar 27, 2010)

All I can add is "YUP" they are all right. Stunning is probably the best description of both, but that burl is in it's own class.


Tom/oops99


----------



## skiprat (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad to see that you are now using decent nibs:biggrin:

oh...and get yourself a pair of cotton gloves to keep in your camera bag:wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome pens, that burl is a great blank.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice pens Lou!  I hear Redheart can turn brown was there a reason for using this instead of blood?  It looks excellent and I have some redheart that I was holding off from using...but after seeing your results.  hmmm.


----------



## stolicky (Mar 27, 2010)

Good job.  Amboyna is one of my favorite woods.

You make pens other than fountain pens???


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretties ?  NO way, those are beauties!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 27, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Pretties ? NO way, those are beauties!!!


 

You said it, Glenn!!


----------



## miket812 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not sure what everyone else is looking at but the pens I see are absolutely horrific, to save you the shame and embarrassment :biggrin::wink:you should send them to me. I will even tell people I made them to save your reputation. Those are very beautiful pens.....er......pieces of art.
Mike H.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome looking pens Lou, even with that nib.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not so impressed. I see a spec of dust in the black reflecting background :biggrin:

Nice work; gorgeous Amboyna burl.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 27, 2010)

This is a tough crowd!  Ok, so I swapped out the nib for one that writes. :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are beautiful Lou.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 27, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> This is a tough crowd! Ok, so I swapped out the nib for one that writes. :biggrin:
> 
> Much better with that nib, that pen is certainly worthy!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 27, 2010)

Lou! 
Now you swapped out the nib!! it gets my vote for the front cover, also Lou!  some of the eyes in that burl look red have they been enhanced or is that just a super nice blank.:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

That Amboyna sho is purdy!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 27, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Glad to see that you are now using decent nibs:biggrin:



Steve! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Those pens look great Lou.  That is an exceptionally nice piece of Amboyna!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words.  The photos have not been enhanced in any way.  The amboyna eyes really are red!


----------



## jskeen (Mar 28, 2010)

Lou, both of those absolutely live up to your usual stratospheric standards.  I think I personally prefer the retro, strange as it may seem.  The rich color, clean lines, and relative simplicity of that kit with that blank really say "craftsmanship and elegance"  where the bling and the burl almost seem to compete with each other on the Lotus.  Now I might change my mind seeing them in person, but that's just my impression from the photos.  Of course I'd have to trade in the RB section for a FP and one of your 5mm nibs.  I seem to have pretty much quit writing with anything else for some reason.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice job! The amboyna stands alone!

Where did you get that amboyna? I might have to get me some of that!:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking pen Lou, the nib addition makes a difference.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 29, 2010)

Again, thank you all for the kind words.  As for the red heart, yes, it will mellow to a rich red-brown over time, although the lacquer will slow that down a bit.  FWIW, almost all "colored" woods will darken, due to either UV or oxidation, over time.


----------



## gmreeves (Mar 29, 2010)

I know I don't need to say it but those sure are some good looking pens.  And I don't know squat about fountain pens.


----------

